

KKK Member Walks up to Black Musician in Bar - alexholehouse
http://guardianlv.com/2013/11/kkk-member-walks-up-to-black-musician-in-bar-but-its-not-a-joke-and-what-happens-next-will-astound-you/

======
joshguthrie
I love this. Especially the end.

Every time I read anything about "social justice", all I see is shunning and
hate. Fighting racism, nazism, sexism,... I'm all for that. But if you become
just like your enemy, what's the point? You're just another whatever-ist.

It's just getting ridiculous. Some countries (hello mother France!) have anti-
racism laws. A common french saying is "Racism is not an opinion, it's a
crime". There you go, fine the racists, send them all to jail,... All this
does is give fuel to their idea of "The <people-you-dont-like> lobby is in
cahoots with our government, it's a conspiracy". The idea spreads underground
like rotten water and nobody ever tries to clean it.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Absolutely. People like Daryl Davis should make those with the modern
"everything is sexist and racist"/social justice warrior mentality ashamed.

------
JaggedJax
Daryl Davis did a Reddit AMA:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/uo2qv/i_am_daryl_davis...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/uo2qv/i_am_daryl_davis_black_man_who_befriended_kkk/)

There is also a great Snap Judgment story about this:
[http://snapjudgment.org/silver-dollar-lounge](http://snapjudgment.org/silver-
dollar-lounge)

------
collin128
Wow, simply an inspiring tale of a daring man who also happens to be a great
musician.

------
mtdewcmu
He must have an incredible personality, to be able to approach people
predisposed to hate him and win them over every time... not many people could
or would do that.

